# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  شبکه کردن یک کامپیوتر مجازی

## 13601360

من در کامپیوتر خودم نرم افزار VMware  را نصب کرده ام که یک ماشین مجازی در سیستم ایجاد می کند و در آن ماسین مجازی من یک ویندوز XP دیگر نصب کرده ام حالا می خواهم کامپیوتر خودم را با آن کامپیوتر مجازی شبکه کنم چه کار باید بکنم

----------


## رضا عربلو

یک Microsoft Loop Back Network Adapter به سخت افزارهایتان (َAdd/Remove Hardware) بطور دستی اضافه کنید.

----------


## 13601360

شرمنده ام !
میشه لطف کنید بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## رضا عربلو

من تا بحال از VMWare استفاده نکرده ام. ولی به جای آن از Microsoft Virtual PC استفاده می کنم که خیلی راحت است. (هر چند می گویند VMWare مجهزتر است).
نحوه ایجاد یک شبکه مجازی با آن به اینصورت است که ابتدا در سیستم عامل اصلی تان به کنترل پنل رفته، Add Harware و سپس یک کارت شبکه Microsoft LoopBack Network Adapter را به سیستم تان اضافه می کنید. این کارت شبکه یک کارت شبکه مجازی است.
سپس یک آی پی به سیستم تان اختصاص دهید (مثلاً 192.168.0.1).
حالا می توانید نرم افزار Microsoft Virtual PC را نصب کنید و آنر را اجرا کنید. گزینه New Machine را انتخاب کنید و ... بقیه کارها زیاد سخت نیست به راحتی یک ویرچوال ماشین ایجاد کنید و سپس یک سیستم عامل بر روی آن. بطبع این ویرچوال ماشین شما یک کارت شبکه از نوع Microsoft LoopBack Network Adapter خواهد داشت که می توانید به آن یک آی پی دیگر در همان رنجی که قبلاً مشخص کرده اید بدهید (مثلاً 192.168.0.2).
شبکه شما آماده است.

شرمنده آنقدر مختصر توضیح دادم. شما جلو بروید اگر مشکلی داشتید می تونم کمکتون کنم.

----------


## 13601360

از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و جواب سوالات من را دادید ممنون
شاید در اینجا درست نباشد اگر امکان دارد چند تا ebook با موضوع شبکه معرفی کنید باز هم ممنون

----------


## elyasssmart

بسیار جالب بود ...
مرسی رضا جان

----------


## mortezasmaelii

سلام آقا رضا خدا قوت
ببین برادر من تمام کارهای که شما گفتین رو  من رفتم و مطمئنم که درسته اما نمی دونم چرا شبکه بین ویندوز اصلی و ویندوز VPC برقرار نمیشه یعنی نمی تونم این دو تا رو ping کنم .
اگر کمکم کنی واقعا ممنو نت می شم 
لطفا راه حلت رو به parchamm@gmail.com میل کن

                                                                                                        مرتضی
                                                                                                           دانشجوی pc

----------


## Identifier

خود Vmware برای شما VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter ایجاد میکنه و نیازی به نصب موارد اضافی نیست ، تنها کافی است نوع شبکه را bridge انتخاب کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## SUNMOON

شبکه روی nat تنظیم کنید و از منوی edit برید روی network... اخرین تب و nat رو start  کنید هم فکر کنم بشه!

----------


## SUNMOON

این لینک هم یه مقاله در مورد شبکه در vmware هستش!

----------


## IMANBAJELAN

با سلام :چه طور اين Microsoft Loop Back Network Adapter ايجاد كنم چون داخل كنترل پنل و.. پيدا نكردم شرمنده اگه مي توني كمي كامل تر جواب رو به ايمل من (bajelaniman@yahoo.com)بفرست

----------


## رضا عربلو

در Add / Remove Hardware می توانید این Network Adapter را پیدا کنید.

----------


## mskh109

شما ميتونيد با ايجاد كانكشنهاي *** در سيستم خودتان براي ورود به سيستم مقابل كه كانكشن  incoming  بر روي آن ايجاد شده و نام كاربري تعريف شده است كه در كانكشن *** بايد از آنها استفاده كنيد با يك سري تنظيمات پيش فرد ديگر  از طريق connection dial-upمي توانيد بصورت مجازي يك شبكه طراحي كنيد   اگه اطلاعات بيشتري ميخواهيد اين Id رو ADD كن (Engin8080 ) در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## zoofa

با سلام
دوست عزيز 
من خودم vmware استفاده كردم
وقتي كه vmware را نصب مي كني در كنترل پنل در قسمت network connection دو عدد كانكشن به نامهاي VMware Network Adapter VMnet1 و VMware Network Adapter VMnet8 برايتان مي سازد.
بر روي VMware Network Adapter VMnet1 راست كليك كرده و بر روي properties كليك كرده و از تب general گزينه Internet Protocol(TCP/IP) را انتخاب و properties را انتخاب كنيد و يك Ip استاتيك به آن بدهيد.

بعد در تنظيمات ethernet در ماشين مجازي كه ساختيد custom را انتخاب كرده و vmnet1(Host only) را انتخاب كرده و در ويندوز ماشين مجازي يك ip  استاتيك در كلاس همان ip كه براي VMware Network Adapter VMnet1 قرار داديد، قرار دهيد. مطابق تصوير ضميمه
بعد ping كنيد ببينيد مي شناسند يا نه
نكته: براي شناسايي firewall هر دو سيستم  بايد در حالت off قرار داشته باشد
اگر سوالي داشتي درز خدمتم 
يا علي

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام

دوستان این حرفا کدومه؟!!!!!!!!!!!  Microsoft Loop Back Network Adapter  چیه ؟؟ !!!! اصلاً نیازی به  Microsoft Loop Back Network Adapter  و چیزای دیکه نیست . شما اون سیستم عامل مجازی رو دقیقا یک کامپیوتر دیگه فرض کن  . شما وقتی یک کامپیوتر دیگه داری  Microsoft Loop Back Network Adapter  رو برای شبکه کردن نصب می کنید؟؟ !!!! معلومه که نه . شما با هر دو سیستم به صورت یک کامپیوتر واقعی کار کن همه چیز حله .

----------


## user66

سلام من چند تا ویندوز در VMware دارم می خواهم این هارو شبکه کنم .متاسفانه نمی تونم ping کنم .
راهنمایی می خواستم

----------


## tanha_nabash

خوب من هم این کارو کردم vmw را نصب کردم  داخل vmw لینوکس و ویندوز نصب کردم و ای پی به کارت شبکه هر کدوم دادم ( کار ی به  VMware Network Adapterنداشتم ) اما سرور نمی توانست ویندوز را پینگ کند چه ای پی که به صورت دستی دادم چه ای پی که dhcp  به ویندوز داده بود

----------


## elahe80

*.

سلام / بچه ها یه شیر مردی بیاد این شبکه مجازی را از اول و کامل با نصبش توضیح بده  / تو همه فروم ها فقط بهش اشاره شده / یکی بیاد یه مقاله یا فیلم به نام خودش ثبت کنه و همه را از در به دری نجات بده - ما هم دعاش می کنیم ....... .

.*

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام
من که شیر مرد نیستم اما چشم  :چشمک:  امشب منتظر باشید

----------


## elahe80

> سلام
> من که شیر مرد نیستم اما چشم  امشب منتظر باشید


*.

شیر مرد بودن به سیبل و گردن کلفت و این ادا ادفارا نـــیست / همین که شما دوست گرامی جهت حل مشکب کاربران اقدام و همت کرده اید شیر مرد محسوب می شوید / ما منتظر مطالب پربار جنابعالی هستیم - مسی


.*

----------


## elahe80

*.

دوست گرامی online_mansoor2007 : رسم لوتی گری اینه !!! راست میگن مردها فقط وعده میدن ها - 6 روزه در انتظار راهنمایی شما دوست گرام هستیم ........... .

.*

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> *.*
> 
> *دوست گرامی online_mansoor2007 : رسم لوتی گری اینه !!! راست میگن مردها فقط وعده میدن ها - 6 روزه در انتظار راهنمایی شما دوست گرام هستیم ........... .*
> 
> *.*


سلام
بخدا یکی از اقوامون فوت کردن دستم بند بود . شرمنده بخدا امشب میزارم . باشه ؟؟

----------


## omid68

> سلام
> بخدا یکی از اقوامون فوت کردن دستم بند بود . شرمنده بخدا امشب میزارم . باشه ؟؟


آقا تسلیت عرض می کنم :ناراحت:  :افسرده:

----------


## elahe80

> سلام
> بخدا یکی از اقوامون فوت کردن دستم بند بود . شرمنده بخدا امشب میزارم . باشه ؟؟



*.

شرمنده / خدار رحمتشون کنه / بقای عمر شما و خانواده محترم .......... .

.*

----------


## hghyami

تسلیت عرض می کنم

----------


## online_mansoor2007

:چشمک: با سلام به همه دوستان 
از ابراز لطف همتون ممنون . انشاالله در شادیهاتون جبران کنیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بابت بد قولی که کردم از خانوم الهه عذر می خوام . 

ببینید دوستان ، در ذهن اکثر افراد این ماشن مجازی شده یه قول !! اما واقعیت امر چنین نیست . بیایید ماشین مجازی را یک کامپیوتر جداگانه در نظر بگیریم . به نظرتون الان راحت تر نمی تونید باهاش کار کنید ؟؟! 

وقتی که vmware را نصب می کنید در قسمت Network Connections ویندوز 2 کارت شبکه مجازی با نام VMware Network Adapter VMnet1 و VMware Network Adapter VMnet8 اضافه می شود . این 2 کارت شبکه در واقع رابط ها ویندوز شما با ماشین مجازیست . یعنی برای ارتباط شبکه ای از سیستم عامل اصلی با تمام سیستم عامل های مجازی موجود باید ازین 2 کارت شبکه استفاده کنید . حالا به چه صورت ؟؟؟ اینجا قسمت مهم هست 

به این ترتیب عمل کنید :
برین و به سیستم عامل مجازی( هر چی که هست ) آی پی بدهید . 
حالا به ویندوز اصلیتون یه آی پی در همون رنجی که به سیستم مجازی دادید آی پی بدین . آی پی رو به کدوم کارت شبکه باید داد ؟؟؟ !!!! به یکی از کارت شبکه های مجازی که ساخته شده . فرقی نمی کنه . به هرکدوم عشقتون می کشه بدین !  :چشمک:  دادین ؟؟ خوب بدین دیگه  :عصبانی:   :لبخند گشاده!:  آفرین گلم  :قلب:   :لبخند گشاده!:  به *VMnet1* دادید یا به *VMnet8* ؟؟؟ مهم نیست اما یادتون باشه به کدوما دادید چون الان بهش نیاز داریم . 
تا اینجا آی پی ها رو دادیم اما پینگ بزارید از ویندوز به سیستم مجازی . پینگ ندارید! بله درسته . نباید هم داشته باشد . چون باید یه تنظیم کوچولو در vmware انجام بدید . 
بریم با هم این تنظیم را انجام بدیم . نیاز نیست برای تنظیم ماشین مجازی را off یا ریستارت کنید . بر روی نام ماشین مجازی کلیک راست کنید . setting را انتخاب کنید . تب Hardware را انتخاب کنید ( پیش فرض انتخاب شده است ) . در قسمت device گزینه ethernet را انتخاب کنید . در قسمت device status دو تا گزینه هست ، هر دو را تیک بزنید (انتخاب کنید ) . در قسمت network conection گزینه Custom را انخاب کنید و از منوی کشویی که فعال می گردد گزینه .......................... را انتخاب کنید . کدوم گزینه ؟؟؟ !  :چشمک:  یادتون هست در ویندوز به کدوم کارت شبکه مجازی ای پی دادید؟؟؟ به *VMnet1* یا *VMnet8* ؟؟؟ به هر کدوم که دادین حالا در این لیست هم همون را انتخاب کنید .  :چشمک:  حالا ok کنید . نگاه کنید پینگ اومد  :چشمک:  هوراااااااا :لبخند گشاده!:  مبارک باشه  :بوس: 

آخ دستم :لبخند گشاده!: 

امیدوارم خوب گفته باشم . شرمنده اگه بد بود . اگر بازم سوالی هست در خدمتم .

----------


## elahe80

.*

 آقا منصور دستتون درد نکنه - خوب بود / اما یه سوال : من از VMware Workstation 6.5.1.126130 استفاده می کنم و در قسمت Network Adapter و  Custom برای VMnet1/Host-Only و برای VMnet8/NAT را مشخص کرده حال با توجه به فرمایش شما  "به VMnet1 دادید یا به VMnet8 ؟؟؟ مهم نیست"   بازم فرقی نمیکنه ؟ بعد راستی چه جوری می شه یه شبکه واقعی با یه ماشین سرور و چند تا کلاینت درست کرد؟؟؟ بازم از لطفتون ممنونم - مسی .

.*

----------


## online_mansoor2007

> .
> 
> *آقا منصور دستتون درد نکنه - خوب بود / اما یه سوال : من از VMware Workstation 6.5.1.126130 استفاده می کنم و در قسمت Network Adapter و Custom برای VMnet1/Host-Only و برای VMnet8/NAT را مشخص کرده حال با توجه به فرمایش شما "به VMnet1 دادید یا به VMnet8 ؟؟؟ مهم نیست" بازم فرقی نمیکنه ؟ بعد راستی چه جوری می شه یه شبکه واقعی با یه ماشین سرور و چند تا کلاینت درست کرد؟؟؟ بازم از لطفتون ممنونم - مسی .*
> 
> *.*


خواهش می کنم . راستش من حال نداشتم host only یا nat رو بنویسم  :لبخند گشاده!:  کوتاهی از من بود ببخشید  :چشمک:  در مورد سوالتونم فردا حواب میدم . باید روی سوالتون فکر کنم  :چشمک:

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام 
الهه خانوم امروز روبروی باد کولر خوابیدم دارم از دست درد میمیرم :گریه:  اصلاً نمی تونم تایپ کنم . فردا حتما جواب سوالتون رو میدم . فقط اومدم دلیل رو بگم که خدای نکرده شیر مردی ما زیر سوال نره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## elahe80

.*

منصور جان : ما هرشب به امید آموزشهای خوب شما اینجاییم - ممنون .... .

.*

----------


## Modernidea

یه چیز دیگه من بگم که فکر نمی کنم که  (microsoft Virtual PC) رو هم بشه به عنوان یک کامپیوتر دیگه فرض کرد.
چون اون دیگه مثل VMWare آداپتور شبکه نمی سازه و مجبوری از یه آداپتور مجازی استفاده کنی.
یه چیز دیگه اینکه VMWare خیلی معرکه تر است نسبت به MVPC. یک از مزیت هاش سرعت فوق العاده بیشتر آن نسبت به VPC است. یعنی واقعا بیشتر است. من تجربه کردم که میگم!

خلاصه یاهوو

----------


## elahe80

.

* دوستان : چه جوری می شه یه شبکه واقعی با یه ماشین سرور و چند تا کلاینت درست کرد؟؟؟ بازم از لطفتون ممنونم - مسی .

.
*

----------


## omid68

دوستان چه حالي به هم مي دن !!!!
اين براي اون دعا مي كنه اوني يكي شب و روز نمي خوابه .

----------


## Modernidea

> .
> 
> * دوستان : چه جوری می شه یه شبکه واقعی با یه ماشین سرور و چند تا کلاینت درست کرد؟؟؟ بازم از لطفتون ممنونم - مسی .
> 
> .
> *


میشه واضح تر بگین؟!

----------


## hghyami

راه زياد هست بستگى داره كه از چى استفاده كنيد. بايد اولا در نظر داشته باشى كه سخت افزار مورد نياز رو دارى. مثلا سرور شما قوى هست يانه. CPU virtualization رو ساپورت ميكنه يانه و گيره. به اين لينك نگاه كنى ميتونى خودت ببينى http://www.vmware.com/resources/comp...ategory=server. فرض بگيريم كه شما esxi رو نسب كنى يا حتى xenserver اين جفتِ شون hypervisor هستن. البته esxi بدون نياز به os هست ولى به جاش xenserver خودش به os نياز داره كه هر distro لينوكس ميتونه باشه.(open مرجع version). كارى كه شما ميكنى اين هست كه اگر بگيم ميخواى با vmware كار كنى كه شديدا توصيه ميكنم ميتونى esxi رو install كنى رو سرور. بعدش شروع كنى بقيه اشِ سيستم عامل هات رو install كردن.

----------


## elahe80

> میشه واضح تر بگین؟!



*.

دوست عزیز من قصد دارم یه سرور مجازیه کامل همچون سرور های واقعی داشته باشم و سیستم عامل اصلی سرور 2003 و یه سری کلاینت روی ماشین مجازی و سرور تعریف کنم / حالا مشکلم اینه که چه جوری روی سیستم عامل اصلیم دامین بسازم و خودم را  ادمین   و ماشین ها رو کلاینت تعریف کنم و بر سر کلاینتهای بدبخت ادمینی و مدیریت کنم / بابا یکی همت کنه کامل مارو توجیه کنه دیگه !!! ممنون ......... .

.*

----------


## somaye.h

> *.*
> 
> *دوست عزیز من قصد دارم یه سرور مجازیه کامل همچون سرور های واقعی داشته باشم و سیستم عامل اصلی سرور 2003 و یه سری کلاینت روی ماشین مجازی و سرور تعریف کنم / حالا مشکلم اینه که چه جوری روی سیستم عامل اصلیم دامین بسازم و خودم را ادمین و ماشین ها رو کلاینت تعریف کنم و بر سر کلاینتهای بدبخت ادمینی و مدیریت کنم / بابا یکی همت کنه کامل مارو توجیه کنه دیگه !!! ممنون ......... .*
> 
> *.*


 نمی دونم چرا این پستو اینهمه پیچیده کردین !!!!! :متفکر: 
خوب رو vmware هر چند تا ویندوز که می خوای نصب کن (البته دل بخواهی نیست بسته به کشش سیستمت) خوب حالا با روشی که گفته شد IP همه رو ست کن و ping کن تا اینجا را گفته شده.
رو سیستمی که می خوای سرور اصلی باشه (پیشنهاد می کنم سیستم اصلی باشه) یه active directory نصب کن تا یه شبکه domain داشته باشی و user تعریف کن و سیستم های مجازی تو با این user ها به شبکه join کن همین الان تو یه شبکه داری به همین راحتی :گیج:

----------


## hghyami

همين طور كه دوست مون گفت كار خاصى لازم نيست بكنى. شما كارى كه ميكنه اينه vmware رو install كن. و tahtesh ماشينِ هاى ديگر و نسب كن.

----------


## online_mansoor2007

سلام به همه دوستان مخصوصاً مشتاقان این تاپیک !! علی الخصوص الهه خانوم !!

بابت بد قولی ها منو ببخشید . شدیداً گرفتار بودم .

اما در مورد سوال الهه خانوم : *چه جوری می شه یه شبکه واقعی با یه ماشین سرور و چند تا کلاینت درست کرد؟؟؟* 

اینطور که از محتوای سوال بر میاد این هست که حالا چطور ماشین مجازی ساخته شده در یک شبکه به صورت مجزا فعالین کنه و حوزه کاری اون فقط در حد خود همون سیستم و اصطلاحاً لوپ نباشه . سوال جالبی هست . خیلی از دوستان در مورد این سوال نظرات گوناگونی دادند اما جواب این مسئله هیچ کدام ازونها نبود . 

در برنامه Vmware در مورد انجام عمل لوپ توسط یک سیستم قبلاً توضیح دادم . اما این سوال راه دیگری برای حل دارد و آن این است :  :چشمک:  

در تنظیمات کارت شبکه مربوط به هر کدام از سیستم های مجازی که می خواهید با سیستم های بیرون ارتباط برقرار کنند ، تنظیم را بر روی briged قرار دهید . 
بعد از منوی Edit گزینه Vitual network Setting را انتخاب کنید . (در واقع توی این مرحله ما می خواهیم یکی از کارت شبکه های واقعی سیستم را در اختیار vmware قرار بدیم تا بتونه با شبکه ارتباط بر قرار بکنه !) در پنجره باز شده تب Host Vitual Network Mapping را انتخاب کنید . در این قسمت ، در قسمت VMnet0 کارت شبکه مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنید و سپس ok نمایید  :چشمک: 

چاکریییییییییییییییییم   :چشمک: 
بای

----------


## elahe80

.

*سلامی مجدد به همه دوستان و عزیزانی که پستهای بنده را حذف می کنند  :
دوستان چند سوال :
1- چطوری در ماشینهای مجازی به پارتیشن های دیگ می توان دسترسی پیدا کرد ؟ 
2- یکی از ماشینهای مجازی من سرور 2003 است و با روشهایی که دوستان فرمودند الان از سیستم اصلی به ماشین Ping می تونم بکنم ولی حتی با انتخاب Nat در سرور 2003  اینترنت ندارم ( رو سرور 2003 شر نمیشه !!)
3- کانکشن Local Area Connection را دستی از کجا بسازم ؟
4- چگونه بین سیستم عامل اصلی و ماشینهای مجازی می توان فولدر Share بدم ؟؟

پیشاپیش سپاسگذارم ... .* :بوس: 

.

----------


## O.Ahmadi

سلام به دوستان
شما برای ایجاد یک شبکه مجازی یا به اصطلاح ابر کامپیوتری نیاز به نصب VMware ESX یا ESXi هستید. مابقی نسخه ها بیشتر برای مصارف آموزشی و تست هستش و به درد اجرا در Enterprise نیستند.....

----------


## رویا زعفری

من در کامپیوتر خود نرم افزار وی ام ویر را نصب کرده ام و یک ویندوز سرور و یک ویندوز 2003 روی ان نصب کرده ام حال می خواهم انها را به صورت شبکه در اورم لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید

----------


## h791791791

سلام اين تاپيك تعطيله

----------


## FastCode

سلام.
فوروم تعطیلی نداره.

راهنمای کلی و راهنمای شبکه ۴ قول مجازی سازی رو اینجا میزارم که اگر کسی جست و جو کرد دست خالی نره.
virtualbox:
http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html
http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch06.html
vmware:
http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_net.html
http://www.vmware.com/technical-reso...resources.html
kvm:
http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Networking
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networkingxen:
http://bits.xensource.com/Xen/docs/user.pdf
http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenRoadMap

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

سلام به همه دوستان 
من متاسفانه در برقراري ارتباط با vmware مشكل دارم هرچي ping  ميدوم Request Timeout ميده تمام اون مراحلي رو هم كه تو پست 26 *online_mansoor2007 عزيز توضيح داده رو مو به مو اجرا كردم ولي هنوزم جواب نميده و Request Timeout  ميده ديگه نميدونم مشكل از كجاست .

*

----------


## Modernidea

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> من متاسفانه در برقراري ارتباط با vmware مشكل دارم هرچي ping  ميدوم Request Timeout ميده تمام اون مراحلي رو هم كه تو پست 26 *online_mansoor2007 عزيز توضيح داده رو مو به مو اجرا كردم ولي هنوزم جواب نميده و Request Timeout  ميده ديگه نميدونم مشكل از كجاست .
> 
> *


سلام 
Connection های VMware در ویندوز اصلیتون فعالند؟

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

آره اون كه فعال همه چيز درسته نميدونم چرا request time out ميده؟؟؟
send داره recieve نداره.چرا نميدونم؟؟؟؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

اگر فایروال هم روشن باشه این مشکل وجود دارد
یه چک بکن

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

فايروال هم براي هردوتا خاموشه .
نميدونم چرا اينطوري شده حتي virtual pc  هم نصب كردم اينطوري شده نميدونم چشه؟
ip شون 192.168.0.1 , 192.168.0.2
ديگه اعصابمو بهم ريخته نميدونم چي كار كنم؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## Modernidea

از ویندوز مجازیتون یک لوپ بک بگیرید ببنید اصلا جواب میده؟!
ping 127.0.0.0

----------


## razeghi_loved

ببین اگر کارت شبکه ات به سویچ وصل هست روی حالت بریج بزار اگر وصل نیست روی هاست اونلی بزار
در ضن به دو تا کارت شبکه مجازی که در هاست اصلی هست هیچ وقت دست نزن

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

كارت شبكم به مودم adsl وصل connection  مودم هم غير فعاله دو تا كارت شبكه اصلي كه خود vmware  ساخته رو فقط آي پي هاشونو تغيير دادم.همين

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

127.0.0.1 يا 127.0.0.0 بايد بدم؟
127.0.0.0 جواب نميده ولي اون يكي جواب ميده.
من از كانكشن هاي خود vmware استفاده كردم جواب نداد خودم loopback ساختم باز جواب نداد؟؟؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

خوب عزیز جان زودتر می گفتی به کارت شبکه هایی که خود برنامه ساخته دست زدی
هیچ درست کردنش دردسر داره 
پاک کن دوباره نصب کن راحتر هستی مشکلت حل می شه یادت باشه هیج وقت نباید به کارت شبکه های که خودش می سازی دست بزنی اصلا با اونها کاری نداشته باش همین

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

من فقط آي پيشون رو تغيير دادم همين
حالا يعني بايد پاك كنم دوباره نصب كنم؟؟

----------


## razeghi_loved

کار سختی نیست فقط خود برنامه را پاک کن همین وقتی دوباره نصب کردی ویندوزهات رو هم داری

----------


## bravia2009

من خداییش نخوندم دوستان چی کفتند ولی شما توی ویندوزت یک لوپ اپ مسازی با اون شبکه میکنی به راحتی : با ای پی اگه ولید باشه که عالیه :دی

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

يه سوال كوچيك براي نصب انتخاب شبكه رو چي بزنم؟؟
use Bridge Network
use Network Address Translation (NAT)
use Host-only
من سري قبل Bridge رو انتخاب كرده بودم؟؟

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

من پاك كردم و دوباره نصب كردم الان از ويندوز مجازي به ويندوز اصلي پينگ دارم ولي از ويندوز اصليم به مجازي پينگ نميده؟؟؟

----------


## Modernidea

رنج آی پی ها یکی است؟
اگه یکی است سیستم رو ریست کنید ببنید درست نمیشه؟

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

رنج آي پي ها يكي هست ولي از سيستم اصلي به مجازي پينگ ندارم

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

ممنون از همه بالاخره درست شد بعد از اينكه پاك كردم و فايروال هارو آف كردم درست شد مرسي از همگي

----------


## amin_rj

سلام
به نظر شما مشکل من با vmvar حل می شود
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ند(فوری)

----------


## mahyar12

سلام واقعا ممنون خیلی خوب بود

----------

